
In Defense of ‘Ghost in the Shell’ (2017) - firasd
https://medium.com/@gitsost/in-defense-of-ghost-in-the-shell-2017-b23f41880666
======
draw_down
The movie wouldn't even exist without all the mean people who said mean things
about it. They weren't being jerks, they were disappointed in a remake of
something they have loved for a long time.

Personally, I think the movie could have just been a two-hour examination of
the futuristic city they designed, which was beautiful and enthralling. The
actual story was not very interesting at all.

~~~
firasd
The vast majority of the negativity I saw online wasn't from people who liked
the original though, it was backlash to the casting. And the over-the-top hate
for this movie is a genuine phenomenon; it's been months since the movie was
out yet I got so much flack on various places online after I wrote this
article that I felt like this (lol):
[http://imgur.com/a/oUL4z](http://imgur.com/a/oUL4z)

My point is just to tell people who've only heard negative things (it bombed,
it got bad reviews, etc.) to not be afraid to check it out. I don't think it's
a bad movie and it's okay to draw one's own conclusions.

------
sp332
My problem with the new movie is that its only good parts felt like cheap
remakes of bits of the old movie, and it left the best parts behind. There's
no reason to watch the new one if you saw and liked the old one.

~~~
DarkKomunalec
"There's no reason to watch the new one if you saw and liked the old one."

This deserves to be said more often, and holds for many other remakes.

